# Beavertail Livewell Plug



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Rubber stopper from the hardware store.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Rubber stopper from the hardware store.


Right.. looking for the specific threaded plug though. Or the threaded overflow pipe would be even better.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Get an extra pipe from BT, they gave me two. I cut one down to 2 “ for crabs, but I can also plug the 2” pipe with a rubber cork. The plastic screen Top is removable. That way you have options.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Loogie said:


> Get an extra pipe from BT, they gave me two. I cut one down to 2 “ for crabs, but I can also plug the 2” pipe with a rubber cork. The plastic screen Top is removable. That way you have options.


oh hell I don’t think I got any! Must’ve gotten forgotten. Felt strange for them not to include. I emailed them like a week ago but will follow up. Thanks!


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

I have been battling this issue with my East Cape for a while. I've tried different kinds of drain plugs, but nothing has worked great to keep the water out of the live well when not using. Following this to see if others have good suggestions...


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Also, make sure your sprayer/nozzle valves are turned off.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Loogie said:


> Get an extra pipe from BT, they gave me two. I cut one down to 2 “ for crabs, but I can also plug the 2” pipe with a rubber cork. The plastic screen Top is removable. That way you have options.


Why use the short tube with a plug? Just use the tall tube and no plug needed. Even with the plug mine still allows some water in, the tube usually seals better than the plug, the plug is not threaded.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I had this problem on my micro. It's not the overflow pipe. It's the high speed pickup in the top corner. So you only need to find a pvc cap that is threaded at the hardware store. It's like a $2 fix. Only problem is I never found one that fit 100% correctly.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

My rubber stopper plug works well in my mosquito. It is the one that Beavertail gave me. I do not have any issues with water getting into the cooler when not using as baitwell. I would call Liz and get her to send one to you, I am sure she will help.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine leaked slightly as well, even with the long tube. I think it may be when you launch the boat, water is forced thru the live well drain tube and for a brief moment it comes up over the pipe stand. Just my theory anyway. If I’m trailering the boat with bait in the live well, I remove the screen on the top of the pipe stand and replace it with a PVC cap to keep water from getting out while going down the road. This works just fine for keeping water out of the live well as well when I’m just using the live well for storage for the day... hence my theory of water coming in while launching. 9 out of 10 times I’m using the live well for storage or the cooler for the day, so I almost always just keep the black plug in it. The plug itself is not threaded, but the drain tube is, if you push the plug in and give it a turn, it will grab the threads and tighten down and seal it up pretty solid. I never get a drop in the live well when I have the black plug in. 

I carry two different sized pipe stands, the cap and the black drain plug.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Jumbo,

Thanks for the info. Where did you get the plug? I would like to give this a try.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I think BeaverTail gave me the first one, then i just bought a spare on Amazon. It’s a TH Marine 1.5” live well plug.









Amazon.com : T-H Marine Drain Plug for 1-1/2" Thru-Hull : Boating Deck Hardware : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : T-H Marine Drain Plug for 1-1/2" Thru-Hull : Boating Deck Hardware : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





its very plyable rubber, so it will grab the threaded drain tube and you can tighten it down.


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

following


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

I feel ve


Jumbo Jet said:


> I think BeaverTail gave me the first one, then i just bought a spare on Amazon. It’s a TH Marine 1.5” live well plug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought one and it fits perfectly, thanks!


----------

